# Found a seed that germinated  in the bud



## deadkndys (Nov 15, 2014)

Just thought I would share my recent find. Was looking for mature seeds  and found one that appeared to have already germinated in the bud.
 :laugh:

Any of you guys ran into this before and would that be a good sign that the rest of the seeds would be viable? 

View attachment 22222.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

I have never seen a seed germinate in a bud in my whole life????  Who knew that was possible, if that is what that is.  WOW. thanks for showing us.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 15, 2014)

Not on the vine?

This was a bud that was harvested and dried/cured, yes?


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 15, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I have never seen a seed germinate in a bud in my whole life????  Who knew that was possible, if that is what that is.  WOW. thanks for showing us.


Yeah this was this first time I have ever seen such a thing. One breeder on another board says it would happen to him once every 1000 seeds.

weird phenomenon to say the least.


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 15, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Not on the vine?
> 
> This was a bud that was harvested and dried/cured, yes?


Nah this bud was still on the plant lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh, well that is a little different, but germinating?


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 15, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> Nah this bud was still on the plant lol.



Now, that is amazing. Don't believe I have ever seen that and I have been growing seeded pot for a long long time. LOL

Put her in the ground, quick.


----------



## surfinc (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow...seriously wants to grow again


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 15, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Put her in the ground, quick.


Oh believe me I would have but when I was taking the seed out the taproot was almost completely broken off unfortunately. If this ever happens again I definitely  plan on growing it out.

Perhaps it was the colloidal silver I used to make the seeds fem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 16, 2014)

It is kind of cool, however I would throw it out (and any others you find), unless I had reason to KNOW that it was not a result of selfing.  If it is a result of selfing, I am not sure why you would want to plant it?  Some of the toughest and most resilient growing forms of cannabis are ruderalis.  Sorry, but IMO, just because it had popped its shell in the bud does not make it sound like it would necessarily result in great dank bud.  I think I would be questioning how this happened and whether my buds were too moist--the RH too high?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 17, 2014)

It was pollinated early, had dried enough- and the moisture from the still growing bud sprouted it.   

Do you mist your plants?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 17, 2014)

Now there's something ya don't see everyday.... Very cool!


----------

